# Servo question?



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

So it seems 2 of my Boris heads are dead, but all is not lost. I have a few servo boards from Cowlacious that I'm thinking of trying in these as I like these heads and the jaw movement they have. So I'm looking for an opinion as to what servo to use. The jaw on these moves very easily and I was thinking of trying a micro servo like the Hitec HS-55, but I've never used that model only the 425bb in a talking skull. Both of these would fit, but the micro would give me a bit more room to work with. My question after all this is would that servo be strong enough to move the jaw?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd say go for it. The Boris jaw is very light compared to a Bucky jawbone, and since the servo will be moving it in both directions (no spring return) you should be OK. Since the torque on the HS-55 is pretty low (18 oz/in.) you'll need to position the jaw wire to maximize the leverage. For a temporary mount, I've used hot glue to position servos. If you need to move it later, its easy to remove.


----------



## bw1 (Apr 12, 2008)

You might want to consider the 65HB. It is just about the same size. It has 10 more oz./in. of torque than the HS-55 and Karbonite gears which are stronger than the nylon ones and quieter then the metal ones. I think if you have more power then you need there will be less strain on the servo making for longer life.


----------

